# Urgent Help Needed For Bulk!!!



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all

right i have been gymming it for about 2 years now, however it wasnt serious

now i am wanting to get real serious and for the past few weeks i have been trying to put together a bulking diet and exercise plan and the truth be known .. im struggling.

i know i have to eat high levels of protein and carbs and lift heavy weights

but do you guys have any suggestions as to a diet and workout plan.

I hit the gym as much as i can so the number of days is no issue.

I'm currently 73Kg and i would like to bulk to about 90 Kg or is that too much too fast?!?:der:

all your help would be much appreciated.

As for supplements i will be taking protein,creatine and possibly l glutamine. Any suggestions on this front too.

thanks guys


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ando, try this plan Mass Building Diet Program, also try using other products than my protein ones, they innovate nothing and just copy the formulas of others on the cheap.


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

what supplements would you reccomend?

ive tried a few in the past and its made me weary for trying new ones because i tried the gaspari superpump and what have ya and it did nothing at all so some reccomendations would be nice

cheers


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Ando,

As anyone who uses this MC on a regular basis know's I'm a big fan of Extreme Build and Recover,it works, it good value for money and it tastes good. I use this for two meals per day and use Extreme whey just after training, through the night I tend to have Extreme protein as its blended so releases slower.

If I was just going to use the one product to supplement when bulking I'd recomend B&R

Cheers

Pikey


----------



## Ando-09 (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks pikey

any chance you could put me up a rough draft of a diet plan to accomodate the supplements so i know where to take them and how much etc

cheers


----------



## scriv1466867957 (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont know much, but for me maximuscle is am amazing supp. I have tried many with no effect as quick as maximucle, as my metabolism is very high progain extreme gave me the extra cals to get bigger fast. expensive stuff tho.

hope ive helped.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i find that hard to believe as Maximuscle is a 2nd rate supplement company with a good marketing department...they have been warned for mis-labelling their products many times by the authorities


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

hey chaps, im a new gym user and use Met Rx supreme whey protien after breakfast, after gym, before bed.

what is this: Extreme Build and Recover?

when do you use this, and how frequent?

where can you get it from and how much is it?

thanks alot.


----------



## Abbs (Oct 30, 2007)

jonnymc said:


> hey chaps, im a new gym user and use Met Rx supreme whey protien after breakfast, after gym, before bed.
> 
> what is this: Extreme Build and Recover?
> 
> ...


You get it from www.extremenutrition.co.uk

I was gonna post the link but i have just been on and cant see it.. i know that they were rejigging the formula so maybe thats it.

Its good stuff liek Pikey says and i know alot of the people use it on here. I like it because it mixes well and tastes nice.

With your discount it used to be about £29.00 give or take a pound.

Am sure extreme will let us know the reason its not there. I need to order some too!!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

For reference the BUild & Recover is now available in 1.44 kg tubs

Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Build & Recover 1.44kg [XBR25] - Â£24.95

@ the price of £25 - discount


----------

